# Holland Angeln nähe Düren / Aachen



## Schleienschosch (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
erst mal sorry das ich dieses thema wohl zum zigsten mal anspreche aber finde nicht wirklich das was ich suche.

also ich wollte mitte juli mal 2-3 tage nach holland angeln fahren. ein guter freund von mir wohnt in Echweiler bei düren und war noch nie angeln.  da ich selber auch noch nie in holland angeln war hab ich mich versucht mal schlau zu machen. also ich brauche wohl diesen vispass. aber da das ganze ja unglaublich verwirrend ist wie ich finde weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr was ich da genau für erlaubnisscheine für welche gewässer benötige. also ich würde gerne grenznah bei aachen bzw. düren an ein kanal oder see auf raubfisch (hecht, zander, barsch) gehen. aber hab keine ahnung wo ich da jetzt den richtigen verein für diesen vispass finde oder wo ich überhhaupt gewässer finde. würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemands einen gewässertip geben könnte und dazu noch was ich für einen erlaubnisschein benötige.(auch wo ich den erhalten kann.

sorry für die lange fehlerhafte fragerei. #c
grammatik am pc is nich meins


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Holland Angeln nähe Düren / Aachen*

moin,
hier gibts n thread "angellaeden im dreilaendereck". da stehen shops wo du dir die erlaubnisscheine kaufen kannst. alles in allem kosten das so 30euros. in maastricht und umgebung kannst du dann in der maas auf raubfisch gehen. google earth hilft dir beim aussuchen der stellen! 
mike


----------



## wilhelm (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Holland Angeln nähe Düren / Aachen*

Alle Infos Klicks-du-hier echt super gute Seite von einem Kenner der Materie.#6

Für die Scheine Frage mal deinen Örtlichen Angelladen

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Schleienschosch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Holland Angeln nähe Düren / Aachen*

super vielen dank für die hilfe.
also weiß ich wohl jetzt so weit bescheid was den erlaubnisschein angeht. werden dann wohl an die maas gehen. darf man dort nachtangeln? fängt man denn da noch was? hab nur alte threads im www gefunden alle so um 2006. da hat man in der mosel auch noch was gefangen im gegensatz zu heute. 

vielen dank|wavey:


----------

